# 4 color separation issues for PHOTOCHROMIC ink



## jimz (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey guys , 

I am on the verge of getting into t shirt bussiness
i have some issues understanding on color separation for PHOTOCHROMIC ink 

This is the pic i want to print


----------



## jimz (Jul 27, 2013)

jimz said:


> Hey guys ,
> 
> I am on the verge of getting into t shirt bussiness
> i have some issues understanding on color separation for PHOTOCHROMIC ink
> ...


sorry couldnt find the upload button 

but basically the design when i opened in photoshop and saw in the channels , 
the black looked light grey .

what i had in mind was ,as the c,m,y are gonna be colorless indoors anyway ,
why not make the black really black , so it looks like an outline indoors 

(btw , i am going to print in whites and light colored t shirts,)

any ideas would be appreciated guys , thanks


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

The black will probably gain a lot when printed. I usually turn The K back a bit for regular 4/color process. Maybe test print it as is and then adjust.


----------



## jimz (Jul 27, 2013)

thank you for the input printor will test run it


----------

